# When will Hatsumi name his successor?



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

I am thinking of training in Japan but it would be good to train with the person who will inherit the Bujinkan. 

Does anybody have any clues who it will be so I can make an educated choice?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 8, 2007)

Curious why you're needing to do so?


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess it is from a political interest. Ninjutsu is perhaps the most political martial art on earth and I want to peg my tent in the right camp. Hatsumi, the Genbukan guy, the Jin guy and SK Hayes are getting on and I want to be in with the fresh new face of Traditional Ninjutsu!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 8, 2007)

smacktap said:


> I guess it is from a political interest. Ninjutsu is perhaps the most political martial art on earth and I want to peg my tent in the right camp. Hatsumi, the Genbukan guy, the Jin guy and SK Hayes are getting on and I want to be in with the fresh new face of Traditional Ninjutsu!!


Huh.  For some reason i thought you had posted in another thread that you had no doubt no rules ground fighting would win any TMA?  If so, why would you train a TMA, especially a notoriously traditional art in a very old and traditional clan setting?

Not trying to be argumentative, just wondering ... is something missing in your ground fighting sport that you're looking to augment through this realm?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2007)

You asked one of the questions that tend to light a firestorm with alot of folks.  

See here and here for past info.

Actually, I believe the answer is in the second link.


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you for your historical reference, but my question is related to the "now". I am very interested in the weapons and tactical aspects of Ninjutsu so I in the spirit of "buyer Beware" are ensuring the quality and long term value of my study.


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

Sports and Weapons training I find different subjects


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 8, 2007)

Well then, to answer your original question, if Hatsumi has named a successor, it has been done secretly and will not be revealed any time soon.


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

I was hoping for a comment for somebody living in Japan rather than your assumption. But thanks anyway


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 8, 2007)

smacktap said:


> I was hoping for a comment for somebody living in Japan rather than your assumption. But thanks anyway


Then you might want to look at the thread references Bob supplied after all.


----------



## smacktap (Jun 8, 2007)

Bujinkan Budo is a living art, while I found the  "See here and here for past info." info I have already reviewed, I was trying to get "today" .. "now" .. 

But I will in future look yourself and Bob up for historical reference 

Have a great day !!


----------



## The Game (Jun 8, 2007)

The answer is simple.

None of your business.

It's been asked before. It's considered to be poor taste to ask.
Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Shicomm (Jun 8, 2007)

smacktap said:


> so I in the spirit of "buyer Beware" are ensuring the quality and long term value of my study.



Read and talk around a bit more.
Don't take anything that's posted on bulletin boards for granted.

and btw ; if you're "worrying" about quality and long term value then i suggest that you search around a bit more instead of being worried.
Don't stay one one place / with one guy , it doesnt hurt to broad up your path you know


----------

